# Yall aint gonna believe this!



## arrendale8105 (Jan 26, 2014)

Made a quick ride at the club this morning and didn't find anything fresh and didn't do squat. Got home, unloaded dogs, then went to another place to check for next weekend. Got home at about 11:30 and started a pot of chili for supper tonight. About 12:30 my brother in law comes running in the house saying get a scope theres something big and black crossing the field behind your house. By the time i get outside with a rifle he says its gone and he watched it go in the woods. I asked if it was a dog and he says no it was too big to be a dog i think it was a hog. I called the landowner and told him what happened and asked if we could go and see if we could tell what it was and he said go right ahead. Rode down there with the golf cart and sure enough where he said he saw it cross a good hog crossed and went in the woods. Called the landowner back and he said "what u waiting on get him". Rode back up to house, collared, and loaded dogs back up. Went where he went in the woods and put on him. Dogs went 50 yards and bayed the joker up in his bed. Sent in the catchdog and game over and back at the house in less tan 30 minutes. If i hadn't been a part of it it'd be hard to believe LOL.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice cutters on that one.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 26, 2014)

Too bad it's not that simple every time......1 less hog to worry about.....


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 26, 2014)

Ya just never know....good job!


----------



## ol mike (Jan 29, 2014)

Short and sweet hunt -thanks for posting.


----------



## bertdawg (Jan 29, 2014)

good job


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Good story!! Enjoyed it!!


----------



## brandonsc (Feb 15, 2014)

He's got a good set of teeth on him


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 19, 2014)

good one


----------



## gin house (Apr 28, 2014)

You must be living right, lol.    Congrats.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't you wist they were all that easy?


----------

